# kahr mk9 too heavy for pocket carry?



## berserker336

Ive shot a good many rounds through a cw9 and really like it, but as small as it is, I almost feel that its not small enough for concealment in spring and summer clothes (im a smaller sized guy). So my purchase is going to be either the pm9 or the mk9. I prefer the mk9 aesthetically ( especially with the pau ferro grips ) but its quite a bit heavier than the pm9. Would this be that big of a deal with a reasonably snug belt and a good pocket holster?


----------



## Recycooler

I'm going to hazard a guess just by looking at the weight differences on Kahrs website.You may have a saggy pocket with the mk9 24oz with unloaded mag in.Versus 16 oz with the pm9.I dont pocket carry but a good holster may make a big difference.


----------



## YFZsandrider

I don't know how you dress in the summer, but that MK9 would sure drag down the side pocket on some cargo shorts when I go out. 22 ounces vs. 14 ounces(weights w/o mag), thats 1/2 pound between the two guns.


----------



## Bisley

The PM-9, which is lighter, was too heavy, and too large, for me.


----------



## berserker336

Yeah, a half a lb is a pretty huge margin in carry guns I guess... Maybe the saggy pants thing would be a non issue if I where to go wild west and carry one in EACH pocket haha:smt023 My summer clothes consist of relaxed fit (not baggy) jeans and a normal tshirt. maybe a windbreaker in the early spring and early fall, but mostly jeans and a tee. Im seriously thinking about getting the p-9 or cw9 right now ( I just turned 21 and should probably become more familiar with a larger platform) and when I get my concealed carry, I may just get a kt p-3at or something. I could still use the kahr for carry in colder weather and have the kt for warm weather. hmm.


----------



## YFZsandrider

I've got a P9, that is great, but sometimes I wish I had picked up a PM9 instead. At the time I bought it, the gun felt far better than my XD to carry, but sometimes, I wish I had a 1/2'' shorter both ways as in the PM9. Oh welll, can't have 'em all.

Some guys will carry a 5'' 1911, but I don't pick a gun and dress around it. I carry the gun if I can with what I'm wearing, so small and thin is imperative. Just balance the bulge and weight of the gun on one side with extra loaded mags on the other side. Can't have yourself walking with a limp!


----------



## berserker336

Well I made up my mind  Ill get something smaller for concealed carry in summer I guess.


----------



## YFZsandrider

Nice, I got tired of looking at the dull stainless mags from Kahr, so I took some Flitz and polished them to a shine. They slide up into the gun a little smoother, too.

....I have a real pretty old Kershaw that my dad gave me when I was about 12, been using it going fishing ever since


----------



## berserker336

shot a few through it earlier and WOW once you get used to the trigger and sight picture, this gun is pretty darn accurate. Interesting mag idea, may look into that. I hear ya on the kershaw, I had a sog for a while and while it was nice, it was really particular about the amount of oil it required to open, and the spring design made the thing hard to reassemble.


----------



## YFZsandrider

yea, those mags polish to a mirror shine, just remove the base plate and pull the spring and follower, then go to town on it. Kahr makes such a great product, but they have to save $ somewhere, so the mags stay unpolished from the factory, until you put about 20 minutes into them. 

I also, once I had 300 rounds on it, went through and polished the entire outer surfaces of the chamber. Once you get a few hundred rounds through it, you have wear points on the chamber that polish down and look worn, besides that, the barrel, has a different finish than the slide, so rather than have it look slightly off, I polished it out. It really sets the gun off and is very smooth after you do some working over to the internals. I have been VERY pleased with my Kahr!! I'll have to take pictures sometime.


----------



## berserker336

The price and availability of ammunition may prohibit me from getting the exposed chamber skuffs your talking about.:smt076 I bought 150 rounds of blaser today for close to 60 dollars just to find out I had bought the aluminum alloy cased cartridges. I was expecting brass cased hollowpoints for that kind of money. The shop was high anyways though. I guess when people want it bad enough, they can name their price... Gotta pay more attention


----------



## YFZsandrider

Ouch. The only thing I've really noticed is a hike in price a little, and box stores like Walmart dont carry anything. There's a ammo store down the street that, for a day or two between shipment will temporarily run out of a caliber, at worst. but they are usually full of stock. 2 months ago I could buy PMC 9mm for $10.50/box. I think its a couple bucks higher now. I stocked up on 9mm FMJ and keep my Kahr primarily for carry with Winchester ranger hollowpoints.


----------



## abnrgr

I carry my MK9 in a Kramer pocket holster with no problem. Kramer is pricey but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Centerhold

Bisley said:


> The PM-9, which is lighter, was too heavy, and too large, for me.


same here - the PM9 was even too heavy & bulky for comfortable pocket carry - I traded it in on a P380 for that very reason.


----------

